# roll call vegas super show



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

roll call vegas super show who is going


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

what you bringing??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS B.C. Bringing "Lil Maldito" "RoadRunner" and "Doggystyle"....!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Socios bike club bringing CLOWN CONFUSION , SUGAR RUSH AND MAYBE LIL RAIDER


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LegionS ( tx chapter ) will be there  see yall in 7 weeks!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Riddler resurrected will be there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

DRAGON HEART will be there. maybe alex and victor will be there aswell.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i'll be there to beat the shit out of artie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Socios bike club bringing CLOWN CONFUSION , SUGAR RUSH AND MAYBE LIL RAIDER


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like TEAM CALI will be deep in VEGAS...!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos..lost treasure pirates tricycle will be there this year...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES CC will be there!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I might go to Vegas. I dont know if I'll go to the show. I'm bringing $200 and an urge to hit the blackjack table


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Despicable Minion,Twist of Lime,Schwin or lose,Angel Baby, and orange glow


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

From Denver


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is it true flash was gioig to be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Looks like TEAM CALI will be deep in VEGAS...!


 Yup death by desire will be there for team cali


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

My son will be there.Baby Step's


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

78mc said:


> My son will be there.Baby Step's


:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> is it true flash was gioig to be there


 Flash will not be in vegas. FLASH 2 will be in vegas. ELITE BICYCLE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Looks like TEAM CALI will be deep in VEGAS...!


Uso San Jose will be bringing Wiggy's Skate or Ride, Moses' Dragon Slayer, Stone's Honor Roll and who knows what else ends up on the truck.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS B.C. Bringing "Lil Maldito" "RoadRunner" and "Doggystyle"....!





E.C. ROLO said:


> Riddler resurrected will be there.





DVS said:


> Uso San Jose will be bringing Wiggy's Skate or Ride, Moses' Dragon Slayer, Stone's Honor Roll and who knows what else ends up on the truck.


See you guys there


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

THE BIG ''M '' WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH SOME NEW SHIT''


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Uso San Jose will be bringing Wiggy's Skate or Ride, Moses' Dragon Slayer, Stone's Honor Roll and who knows what else ends up on the truck.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUNAS64 
24/7
AND A FEW MORE!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i'll be there to beat the shit out of artie



bring it buddy:ninja:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> bring it buddy:ninja:


its already been brought'n


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Itsgoing to be a good show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ill be there to have fun win are lose I'm happy we are all winners see u guys in vegas clown confusion and my new bike sugar rush will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

wish i knew some one in vegas that pinstripes in vegas. got to quickly cover up the small mark on my tank. :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> its already been brought'n


its so sad that i know what movie thats from, i feel like a ass lmfao!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> its so sad that i know what movie thats from, i feel like a ass lmfao!


x2 :rofl:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> x2 :rofl:


:h5:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i'll be there to beat the shit out of artie


x2 we can tag team his ass NO **** 

:buttkick:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS B.C. Bringing "Lil Maldito" "RoadRunner" and "Doggystyle"....!





E.C. ROLO said:


> Riddler resurrected will be there.





PASSIONATE63 said:


> wish i knew some one in vegas that pinstripes in vegas. got to quickly cover up the small mark on my tank. :happysad:


 Get ahold of Felix in Vegas and set something up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> x2 we can tag team his ass NO **** :buttkick:


 You might get to see some tag team action in woodland.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You might get to see some tag team action in woodland.


Bring it. :guns:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> wish i knew some one in vegas that pinstripes in vegas. got to quickly cover up the small mark on my tank. :happysad:


are you still in sac? theres some people here that can do it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Flash will not be in vegas. FLASH 2 will be in vegas. ELITE BICYCLE.


cool cant wait to finely and i mean finely see it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> wish i knew some one in vegas that pinstripes in vegas. got to quickly cover up the small mark on my tank. :happysad:


 What u need touched up..maybe I can be helpfull


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

it offical 2010 boty. is for sale and the title is open!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> are you still in sac? theres some people here that can do it.


 naw im in kingman still. though im fixing to move to mesquite nv soon.


Lil Spanks said:


> What u need touched up..maybe I can be helpfull


heres the damage 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> naw im in kingman still. though im fixing to move to mesquite nv soon.
> 
> 
> heres the damage
> ...


a nice lil leaf design will touch it up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> it offical 2010 boty. is for sale and the title is open!


who do you think is gonna take it?!


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> who do you think is gonna take it?!


 Clown confusion.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> who do you think is gonna take it?!


 i dont know man it up in the air i should say azteca from elite might take it unless someone comes out two show left dallas,tx lrm and the woodland show


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

7 tekpatl said:


> Clown confusion.


 u joking right ?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i dont know man it up in the air i should say azteca from elite might take it unless someone comes out two show left dallas,tx lrm and the woodland show


 I thought azteca would've won it if he had a better display...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I thought azteca would've won it if he had a better display...


 thats what i heard, im sure he did this is his chance


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, since ladydeath is out, I think that's all he would need ...... that bike is way too nice for a simple carpet and mirror display at Vegas...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Azteca has no comp this year..my personal opinion...!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Azteca has no comp this year..my personal opinion...!


 who u think going to win this yr????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 tekpatl said:


> Clown confusion.


gabe is this you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whos going to take first in mild


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> whos going to take first in mild


thats gonna b a tough category!!...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> thats gonna b a tough category!!...


yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeah


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

If my display is not ready for vegas am not taking the bike. Take a year of be there next year 2012 .


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> If my display is not ready for vegas am not taking the bike. Take a year of be there next year 2012 .


 You would win regardless of a display..... bike alone can't be touched..!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> If my display is not ready for vegas am not taking the bike. Take a year of be there next year 2012 .


you dont need one bro ur bike says it all think about it u beat half the bikes there that has displays


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> You would win regardless of a display..... bike alone can't be touched..!


 I may take out my daughters frame out to vegas something new first time show. She wants to go so thinking about taking here frame.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have to say azteca de oro is one of my faverite bikes out right now hope to see it in vegas


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

Impalas santa cruz county chapter well be in the house,see you all there,be safe and come home in one piece remember what happens in vegas stays in that hood,take care........ish(perico)


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> I have to say azteca de oro is one of my faverite bikes out right now hope to see it in vegas


mine to. id love to see its mad designed rims in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Im still thinking if i should go with 26" reapers reavenge


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dark angel 2011 said:


> Im still thinking if i should go with 26" reapers reavenge


you changed the name?

------------------------------------------------

I agree with the majority vote, it would be a almost guaranteed win for azteca this year with or without display, as long as nothing new and/or improved pops out from hiding


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

What did azteca take last yr? and no the name of it is still the same name...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dark angel 2011 said:


> What did azteca take last yr? and no the name of it is still the same name...


i think 3rd best of show???didnt u get 2nd?


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

ya i took 2nd place best of show and best body mods... But that azteca is a wicked bike bad ass


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

dark angel 2011 said:


> ya i took 2nd place best of show and best body mods... But that azteca is a wicked bike bad ass


26INCH IS BADASS POST PIC IF U COULD:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dark angel 2011 said:


> ya i took 2nd place best of show and best body mods... But that azteca is a wicked bike bad ass


yeahh its sick!!!..all it needs is a display!!!!


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Front air and air in the seat post and ipod holder in back of the seat


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

I think bank roll will take it 2 wheel and lunch money trike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Bank roll not going to bust out this year he is waiting for the paz brothers to bust out ....I herd flash 2 is gonna take it


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Flash is going to take what.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

1st gabe is this u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

making an unscedualed stop in laughlin the weekend before for the viva tropicana car show .been there the last two years running. good turn out every year. though every year i try to get other bicycle builders to come so we may get a bike catagory in the show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT ANYONE ELSE ROLLING OUT TO VEGAS?


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

See yall there !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EVILWAYZ95 (May 21, 2011)

SLOW&LOW EL PASO, TEXAS will be there see you all in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill be chillin under the fremont experence after the show with my bike making a good scene.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> ill be chillin under the fremont experence after the show with my bike making a good scene.



i'll be on freemont every night. but trust me, leave your bike at the hotel. dont bring it to freemont


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i'll be on freemont every night. but trust me, leave your bike at the hotel. dont bring it to freemont


what happens there?


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

.L.I.F.E. Central valley will be in full effect


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i'll be on freemont every night. but trust me, leave your bike at the hotel. dont bring it to freemont


Lies:ninja:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what happens there?


 Nothing bad. It's just packed. Not a place you'd want to have to worry about your bike.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Its not looking good right now for vegas and the roadrunner cant seem to get an honest answer from the guy cutting my parts the clock is ready to stop ticking for me...fml


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Its not looking good right now for vegas and the roadrunner cant seem to get an honest answer from the guy cutting my parts the clock is ready to stop ticking for me...fml


DONT GIVE UP BROTHER.. KEEP PUSHING.. THERE STILL TIME TO DO IT..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DONT GIVE UP BROTHER.. KEEP PUSHING.. THERE STILL TIME TO DO IT..


X2 i felt the same way with dh but kept pushin it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

EVILWAYZ95 said:


> SLOW&LOW EL PASO, TEXAS will be there see you all in a couple weeks!!!


Hell Yeah Bro!!!!!! More of TEXAS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> X2 i felt the same way with dh but kept pushin it. :thumbsup:


YEA BRO WE GOT TO THINK POSITIVE AND STUFF WILL GET DONE..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Lies:ninja:


 I'm gonna steal your kidneys while you're sleeping.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I'm gonna steal your kidneys while you're sleeping.


im gonna steal your money when ur sleeping..lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> im gonna steal your money when ur sleeping..lol


 Nikkas is broke these days.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so anyone reaceved there confimation letter for indoor or out door yet?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> so anyone reaceved there confimation letter for indoor or out door yet?


 I did and it told me to tell you you're outside...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lol i know im out side. i just havent reaceved mine yet. got me curious.wanted to see if im the only one that dident get one yet.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> lol i know im out side. i just havent reaceved mine yet. got me curious.wanted to see if im the only one that dident get one yet.


 Man I don't kno if your outside I'm fucking with ya... they usally send it out a week before the event...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> so anyone reaceved there confimation letter for indoor or out door yet?


How is it decided who goes indoor and who go outside?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> How is it decided who goes indoor and who go outside?


 They line everyone up and the judges kick everyone in the nuts with all their might... those who are left standing may go inside...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> They line everyone up and the judges kick everyone in the nuts with all their might... those who are left standing may go inside...


Damn it seems like the judges leg would get tired friom all the kicking. lol.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> They line everyone up and the judges kick everyone in the nuts with all their might... those who are left standing may go inside...


lol:roflmao:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

They said they would start mailing out outdoor/indoor confirmations Monday, so tomorrow.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> They said they would start mailing out outdoor/indoor confirmations Monday, so tomorrow.


 so you bringing your sons lil tiger ?


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> so you bringing your sons lil tiger ?


Yeah, it will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I did and it told me to tell you you're outside...


Why you gotta be a jerk and crush his hopes and dreams like that? :twak: That's it I'm kicking over Chucky bike, taking your TNT spinning pedals back, and stabbing you with a pirate bike sword :guns:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Why you gotta be a jerk and crush his hopes and dreams like that? :twak: That's it I'm kicking over Chucky bike, taking your TNT spinning pedals back, and stabbing you with a pirate bike sword :guns:


 Go ahead and take back those non spinning pedals cuz chuckys got one that spin now nikka! Cuz those who kno kno... and those who don't look real stupid bout right now!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Go ahead and take back those non spinning pedals cuz chuckys got one that spin now nikka! Cuz those who kno kno... and those who don't look real stupid bout right now!


I'm talkin about the new ones that DO spin ***** those are getting TonyrepOed :twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I'm talkin about the new ones that DO spin ***** those are getting TonyrepOed :twak:


 Then I can repo my money then nikka hahaha...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Why you gotta be a jerk and crush his hopes and dreams like that? :twak: That's it I'm kicking over Chucky bike, taking your TNT spinning pedals back, and stabbing you with a pirate bike sword :guns:





:RO~Chucky: said:


> Go ahead and take back those non spinning pedals cuz chuckys got one that spin now nikka! Cuz those who kno kno... and those who don't look real stupid bout right now!


its all good here. i realy dont mind wether im inside or out, its just a spot, it wont make your chances of winning any better, it just gives you that extra thrill that you made it into the big boys room.
im going to vegas not to try to win but to enjoy the fact that i even qualifyed to go this year, im going to spend time with family and meet new peeps.

also i see it as this.

theres three spots i could end up being at, two out side and one inside. each of the areas has a disadvantage, but for each of those disadvantages theres two advantages.(and for inside its got three advantages and one disadvantage)

inside:
advantages: your in the main room were most peeps are likly to take the pictures and recored the videos for youtube and other websites.
the interviews and tv shows are likly to catch you or your ride in there footage.
you have ac all day.

disadvantage:
it will be crowded like a milf in a gang bang scene..:roflmao:

outside area one(infront of the building):
advantages: youll have shade most of the day.
more peeps will likly spot your bike when they go to enter the building or walk pass.

disadvantage:
you will only catch the afternoon sun shine, there for your bikes detail will be a little harder to see during the morning hours.

outside area two(in the lot near the grass)

advantages: if you want to lay back theres plunty of soft grass to relax on while enjoying the show.
youll catch the morning sun shine and the afternoon sun shine, meaning your bike will glisten all day and peeps will likly see the detail in everything from the paint to the parts and ect.

disadvantage: youll need an ez up for shade nd sand bags incase its windy.

in other words ill have the same with which ever area i get a spot in. and ill bear with, besides it is what it is.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> its all good here. i realy dont mind wether im inside or out, its just a spot, it wont make your chances of winning any better, it just gives you that extra thrill that you made it into the big boys room.im going to vegas not to try to win but to enjoy the fact that i even qualifyed to go this year, im going to spend time with family and meet new peeps.also i see it as this.theres three spots i could end up being at, two out side and one inside. each of the areas has a disadvantage, but for each of those disadvantages theres two advantages.(and for inside its got three advantages and one disadvantage)inside: advantages: your in the main room were most peeps are likly to take the pictures and recored the videos for youtube and other websites.the interviews and tv shows are likly to catch you or your ride in there footage.you have ac all day.disadvantage: it will be crowded like a milf in a gang bang scene..:roflmaoutside area one(infront of the building):advantages: youll have shade most of the day.more peeps will likly spot your bike when they go to enter the building or walk pass.disadvantage:you will only catch the afternoon sun shine, there for your bikes detail will be a little harder to see during the morning hours.outside area two(in the lot near the grass)advantages: if you want to lay back theres plunty of soft grass to relax on while enjoying the show.youll catch the morning sun shine and the afternoon sun shine, meaning your bike will glisten all day and peeps will likly see the detail in everything from the paint to the parts and ect.disadvantage: youll need an ez up for shade nd sand bags incase its windy.in other words ill have the same with which ever area i get a spot in. and ill bear with, besides it is what it is.


 Did not read


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> its all good here. i realy dont mind wether im inside or out, its just a spot, it wont make your chances of winning any better, it just gives you that extra thrill that you made it into the big boys room.
> im going to vegas not to try to win but to enjoy the fact that i even qualifyed to go this year, im going to spend time with family and meet new peeps.
> 
> also i see it as this.
> ...


Real talk but allot of reading.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Did not read


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> its all good here. i realy dont mind wether im inside or out, its just a spot, it wont make your chances of winning any better, it just gives you that extra thrill that you made it into the big boys room.
> im going to vegas not to try to win but to enjoy the fact that i even qualifyed to go this year, im going to spend time with family and meet new peeps.
> 
> also i see it as this.
> ...



youre probably gonna get outdoor. when they try to give you a spot, bug the shit out of them to get one against the fence. the furthest away from the arena. lots of shade, and not a ton of traffic. that whole row is usually bikes. good location


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> youre probably gonna get outdoor. when they try to give you a spot, bug the shit out of them to get one against the fence. the furthest away from the arena. lots of shade, and not a ton of traffic. that whole row is usually bikes. good location


thats my plan :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thats my plan :thumbsup:


I'm going to tell them to put you right next to the snow cone vendor so little kids can drip their snow cones all on your display :buttkick:


:roflmao:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

If some one not makeing to to vegas that pre reg i want to take my lil boys pedal car and i did not reg hit me up plese


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> If some one not makeing to to vegas that pre reg i want to take my lil boys pedal car and i did not reg hit me up plese


I WILL PROBALY HAVE AN EXTRA ONE JUST WAITING 4 THE CONFORMATION' THEY SHOULD BE INSIDE I LET U NO WHEN THEY GET HERE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BIG AL 310 said:


> I WILL PROBALY HAVE AN EXTRA ONE JUST WAITING 4 THE CONFORMATION' THEY SHOULD BE INSIDE I LET U NO WHEN THEY GET HERE


Koo carnal let me no my lil boy whant to take it real bad


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I'm going to tell them to put you right next to the snow cone vendor so little kids can drip their snow cones all on your display :buttkick::roflmao:


 Ha.. Matts gonna kick Pirate bike right on the Johnny Depp mural...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Koo carnal let me no my lil boy whant to take it real bad


THATS A SICK PEDAL CAR...FAVORITE COLOR!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Fleetangel said:


> THATS A SICK PEDAL CAR...FAVORITE COLOR!


Thanks bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Koo carnal let me no my lil boy whant to take it real bad


 That's a showstopper.....


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> That's a showstopper.....


 dammmm right homie i hope i,ll see you soon in las vegas !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> dammmm right homie i hope i,ll see you soon in las vegas !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


I hop i can go if a get a pre reg to take it lol hope big al has a extra 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VEGAS IS ALMOST HERE:run:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> dammmm right homie i hope i,ll see you soon in las vegas !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


 Hell yeah homie.. swing by and say whatup


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

7 tekpatl said:


> I think bank roll will take it 2 wheel and lunch money trike.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

7 tekpatl said:


>


 No bankroll this year... but my moneys on LunchMoney repeating as Trike of the Year...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No bankroll this year... but my moneys on LunchMoney repeating as Trike of the Year...


 i know jesse qualify in dallas with pocket change if he doesnt show in vegas then yes lunch money take toty title again but it will be a easy win for tony cause no one came out this yr.... to bad resident evil couldnt make it this yr it would of been a nice 3-way brawl between these trike winners going head to head in vegas this yr i guess we will never know


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i know jesse qualify in dallas with pocket change if he doesnt show in vegas then yes lunch money take toty title again but it will be a easy win for tony cause no one came out this yr.... to bad resident evil couldnt make it this yr it would of been a nice 3-way brawl between these trike winners going head to head in vegas this yr i guess we will never know


 We will kno next year when they all bust out again... resident evil should be way better, tonyo if he takes it will have to change a lot to requalify, and I know Jesse just inquired about new items because he wants to beat lunch money...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> i know jesse qualify in dallas with pocket change if he doesnt show in vegas then yes lunch money take toty title again but it will be a easy win for tony cause no one came out this yr.... to bad resident evil couldnt make it this yr it would of been a nice 3-way brawl between these trike winners going head to head in vegas this yr i guess we will never know


SOMETHING I DONT GET IS, HOW CAN A BIKE WIN WITHOUT QUALIFYING FOR THE SUPERSHOW????...DONT U HAVE TO ATTEND A LRM SHOW TO QUALIFY??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> SOMETHING I DONT GET IS, HOW CAN A BIKE WIN WITHOUT QUALIFYING FOR THE SUPERSHOW????...DONT U HAVE TO ATTEND A LRM SHOW TO QUALIFY??


 which bike are you talking about pocket change? he did ,he qualify in dallas lrm show in august. not to many people went to that show


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> which bike are you talking about pocket change? he did ,he qualify in dallas lrm show in august. not to many people went to that show


yeah i know that!...butlets say that bike doesnt go n lunch money is there...can lunch money win bos???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

*but lets


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> yeah i know that!...butlets say that bike doesnt go n lunch money is there...can lunch money win bos???


 if their no other trikes to go agaist lunch money then it a easy win for tony. but if jesse take it and win he would have to redo his bike to win again, but if tony win this yr then next yr he would have to redo his bike too. since resident evil won once he can show what he has or redo. what he feels that made him lose. but i know legions is not done yet next yr lady death going for bike of the yr again ...... this yr boty is going to be odd since there no 20" radicals showing


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

so there has to be a trike that can beat tony only??...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> so there has to be a trike that can beat tony only??...


what trike u recomend that can take out lunch money ??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> what trike u recomend that can take out lunch money ??


haha i dont know a trike that can take him out yet!lol.....but can a trike that won best of show at a lrm show can still win toty since its qualified???


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Trike of the year lunch money and 2 wheel ?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> haha i dont know a trike that can take him out yet!lol.....but can a trike that won best of show at a lrm show can still win toty since its qualified???


u never but he a real question not sure if anyone thought of it but i was thinking if lady death was the first 16" to win boty now since table is turn around and it open to 20 and 16 rads to go for title i wonder if lrm change things for trike class. if they did i would say" lil diablita " could take out lunch money. lil diablita is crazy badass frame nice dispaly crazy parts dont be surprise if lil diablita take trike of the yr. would be awosome if it did win then there would be four trike go head to head next yr.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

yup! that lil trike has so much detail!!!...its crazy how it hasnt win toty!...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

if lrm let lil diablita run for trike of the yr it will beat lunch money on paint,display,acessories, and frame.... lunch money. beat lil diablita on wheels, hydro setup,and engraving, and murals, but if pocket change came threw it will be a tuff call im glad im not a judge i couldnt decide my self but i love to see dialita win the lil girl deserve the trike title alot work into that lil bike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> if lrm let lil diablita run for trike of the yr it will beat lunch money on paint,display,acessories, and frame.... lunch money. beat lil diablita on wheels, hydro setup,and engraving, and murals, but if pocket change came threw it will be a tuff call im glad im not a judge i couldnt decide my self but i love to see dialita win the lil girl deserve the trike title alot work into that lil bike


I WONDER WHY THEY DONT LET 12'' WIN TOTY!...IT SHOULD B FAIR N LET ANY SIZE RUN FOR TOTY


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Look like lil shaggy is going to vegas thanks to mr big al thanks carnal


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Look like lil shaggy is going to vegas thanks to mr big al thanks carnal


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Look like lil shaggy is going to vegas thanks to mr big al thanks carnal


 sounds good carnal see you out there


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo see u there cant wait lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

7 tekpatl said:


> Trike of the year lunch money and 2 wheel ?


 you will just have to wait and see


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Got my confirmation in today's mail. Got all indoor spots for my sons toys. First time busting them out after many delays. See all you vatos out there. Everyone have a safe trip.


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> if lrm let lil diablita run for trike of the yr it will beat lunch money on paint,display,acessories, and frame.... lunch money. beat lil diablita on wheels, hydro setup,and engraving, and murals, but if pocket change came threw it will be a tuff call im glad im not a judge i couldnt decide my self but i love to see dialita win the lil girl deserve the trike title alot work into that lil bike


 Do you have any pics of lil diablita??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

aztecsoulz said:


> Do you have any pics of lil diablita??

















last yr vegas pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt clown confusion and sugar rush is ready


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> last yr vegas pics


 Nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I GOT MY PAPERS I GOT INDOOR:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT MY PAPERS I GOT INDOOR:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got my indoor conformation papers !!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Fleetangel said:


> I WONDER WHY THEY DONT LET 12'' WIN TOTY!...IT SHOULD B FAIR N LET ANY SIZE RUN FOR TOTY


They also need to make more categories for the 12" bikes! There is enough of them already. Instead of just 1st, 2nd, and 3rd for all 12s!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks big al see u in vagas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

got my indoor conformation today!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool hopefully i get mine today


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


My95Fleety said:


> They also need to make more categories for the 12" bikes! There is enough of them already. Instead of just 1st, 2nd, and 3rd for all 12s!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> cool hopefully i get mine today


 I'm still waiting too Mike.....:dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i emailed them send mine was sent out Tuesday


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Still waitin for my comfirmation as well...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got my indoor conformation today!! but still waiting for one more


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOT MY OUTDOORS CONFIRMATIONS ALREADY


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks big al see u in vagas


U NO WAS UP SEE U THERE


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> u never but he a real question not sure if anyone thought of it but i was thinking if lady death was the first 16" to win boty now since table is turn around and it open to 20 and 16 rads to go for title i wonder if lrm change things for trike class. if they did i would say*" lil diablita " could take out lunch money*. lil diablita is crazy badass frame nice dispaly crazy parts dont be surprise if lil diablita take trike of the yr. would be awosome if it did win then there would be four trike go head to head next yr.


Lil Diablita won 3rd place TOTY last year, far cry from the title. If it was bad ass enough anything can win just look at last year's 2nd place BOTY was the first ever Beach Cruizer to go that high. Last year had a lot of firsts.

Lil Diablita is completely bad ass I'm not saying its not but point for point I don't see it ever going above 3rd. The rear axle is soooo 1994 its a china one with twisted trim around it. The seat spins and is nice but it has no mirrors. the frame is super bad ass. The parts and accessories are super bad ass. Everything on that trike screams bad ass but it comes down to points.

I think the question was thrown out there that if RE and Pocket Change don't show is it an easy win for me? The answer is yes :| but that doesnt mean there won't be a 2nd or 3rd. My prediction for 2nd and 3rd if RE and PC don't show is Lil Diablita in 2nd and AZ War Chief in 3rd. I'm almost 100% positive PC is showing because Troy called me up last week asking me to try and get PC in. My reply "no ***** :| " :roflmao: J/K Why the hell wouldn't I try to get Jesse in? He's my bROther I don't care if I go against him, his trike is the one that inspired me to build Lunch Money to what it is today. 

by the way thanks for backing me up on that one Chucky. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Lil Diablita won 3rd place TOTY last year, far cry from the title. If it was bad ass enough anything can win just look at last year's 2nd place BOTY was the first ever Beach Cruizer to go that high. Last year had a lot of firsts.Lil Diablita is completely bad ass I'm not saying its not but point for point I don't see it ever going above 3rd. The rear axle is soooo 1994 its a china one with twisted trim around it. The seat spins and is nice but it has no mirrors. the frame is super bad ass. The parts and accessories are super bad ass. Everything on that trike screams bad ass but it comes down to points.I think the question was thrown out there that if RE and Pocket Change don't show is it an easy win for me? The answer is yes :| but that doesnt mean there won't be a 2nd or 3rd. My prediction for 2nd and 3rd if RE and PC don't show is Lil Diablita in 2nd and AZ War Chief in 3rd. I'm almost 100% positive PC is showing because Troy called me up last week asking me to try and get PC in. My reply "no ***** :| " :roflmao: J/K Why the hell wouldn't I try to get Jesse in? He's my bROther I don't care if I go against him, his trike is the one that inspired me to build Lunch Money to what it is today. by the way thanks for backing me up on that one Chucky. :twak: :buttkick:


Did not read.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Did not read.....


you jerk :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> you jerk :buttkick:


 Hey I tried calling u, answer ur phn nikka


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BIG AL 310 said:


> U NO WAS UP SEE U THERE


U got it big dog see u there thanks agen for huking me up


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I got mine today see you boys next week.......


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Any pics of pocket change trike.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here it is a week away from vegas and my bad luck gets worse....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see you all in vegas


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

tony. your prediction could be right but for the record resident evil is not coming at all it will return next yr in full force ..... u n jesse go head to head will be intresting cant wait to see what happens next weekend  but i did hear that lil diablita wasnt coming to vegas this yr unless the owner change his mind


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i notice alot of bikes wasnt coming this year


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> if their no other trikes to go agaist lunch money then it a easy win for tony. but if jesse take it and win he would have to redo his bike to win again, but if tony win this yr then next yr he would have to redo his bike too. since resident evil won once he can show what he has or redo. what he feels that made him lose. but i know legions is not done yet next yr lady death going for bike of the yr again ...... this yr boty is going to be *odd since there no 20" radicals showing*


how do you mean weezy? like theres none from the club comming to show or that theres no 20" radical bikes comming to show at the vegas at all?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

DOSE ANYONE HAVE N EXTRA INDOOR SPOT FOR ME N MY BIKE ??? INDOORS ONLY ??Pm me plz n price thanks just asking still up n da air if i want to show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like that 26'' will get it can a 12 '' radical win boty


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Lil Diablita won 3rd place TOTY last year, far cry from the title. If it was bad ass enough anything can win just look at last year's 2nd place BOTY was the first ever Beach Cruizer to go that high. Last year had a lot of firsts.Lil Diablita is completely bad ass I'm not saying its not but point for point I don't see it ever going above 3rd. The rear axle is soooo 1994 its a china one with twisted trim around it. The seat spins and is nice but it has no mirrors. the frame is super bad ass. The parts and accessories are super bad ass. Everything on that trike screams bad ass but it comes down to points.I think the question was thrown out there that if RE and Pocket Change don't show is it an easy win for me? The answer is yes :| but that doesnt mean there won't be a 2nd or 3rd. My prediction for 2nd and 3rd if RE and PC don't show is Lil Diablita in 2nd and AZ War Chief in 3rd. I'm almost 100% positive PC is showing because Troy called me up last week asking me to try and get PC in. My reply "no ***** :| " :roflmao: J/K Why the hell wouldn't I try to get Jesse in? He's my bROther I don't care if I go against him, his trike is the one that inspired me to build Lunch Money to what it is today. by the way thanks for backing me up on that one Chucky. :twak: :buttkick:


well I have to disagree withyou tony on one thing even I thi I think warchief is nice unless he has changed it I dont think he can beat green envy 26' from goodtimes..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ONE QUESTION....DOES A BIKE/TRIKE HAS TO B RADICAL IN ORDER TO WIN TOTY OR BOTY??? OR COULD IT B ANY CATEGORY???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> well I have to disagree withyou tony on one thing even I thi I think warchief is nice unless he has changed it I dont think he can beat green envy 26' from goodtimes..


ANY PICS OF WAR CHIEF???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its all about the points a semi could win if it out points a radical


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> its all about the points a semi could win if it out points a radical


THANX FOR UR ANSWER BRO!...JUST WANTED TO ANSWER SOME QUESTIONS I HAD!:h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> its all about the points a semi could win if it out points a radical


 Clown confusion BOTY???? :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Clown confusion BOTY???? :thumbsup:


we all know that wont happen lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

my homie aaron wanted me to ask if there is 1st,2nd and 3rd places for 16'',20'' and 26'' street,mild,semi,full and radical like they did in phx?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> my homie aaron wanted me to ask if there is 1st,2nd and 3rd places for 16'',20'' and 26'' street,mild,semi,full and radical like they did in phx?


THERE WILL BE ALL CLASSES!!...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> we all know that wont happen lol


 Haters man....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Fleetangel said:


> THERE WILL BE ALL CLASSES!!...


 thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Clown confusion BOTY???? :thumbsup:[/QUOTESugar rush......


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> here it is a week away from vegas and my bad luck gets worse....


 ????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Haters man....


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeah


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> i notice alot of bikes wasnt coming this year


 2012 be a good year.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

7 tekpatl said:


> 2012 be a good year.


 that what everyone said last yr abour 2011


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 tekpatl said:


> 2012 be a good year.


yes it will and i know why :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> yes it will and i know why :thumbsup:


 Cause the super show is going to be in Sacramento next year?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

RIDDLER RESURRECTED IS READY!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

k i got my 2nd confirmation but its outdoor and my other one is indoor wat should i do


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> k i got my 2nd confirmation but its outdoor and my other one is indoor wat should i do


 Give me the indoor and ill buy u sum lemonade....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> RIDDLER RESURRECTED IS READY!!!!!!


 Riddler Resurrected for BOTY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> k i got my 2nd confirmation but its outdoor and my other one is indoor wat should i do


 Trade me your indoor for my outdoor so your bikes can be together and I can set up with bullet....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Trade me your indoor for my outdoor so your bikes can be together and I can set up with bullet....


 Cheapass, atleast I offered lemonaide... them shits are like 8 bucks...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ima just leave it like that ill put sugar rush indoor so me and my homies have a spot to kick it plus my turn table only works if i plug it in the wall


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ima just leave it like that ill put sugar rush indoor so me and my homies have a spot to kick it plus my turn table only works if i plug it in the wall


 ^^^^ this guy ^^^^


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we going to do a team cali line up indoors and outdoors


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ^^^^ this guy ^^^^


im guessing u got outdoors lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> im guessing u got outdoors lol


 Yeah Chucky is mad cuz he's gonna get darker lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Riddler Resurrected for BOTY.... :thumbsup:


hahaha ya I dont think so lol......


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

fml out doors it is for me as well.. i truley hope that the inside being max capacity is because of everyone that qualified to compete not just the spectator bikes... if that is the case they should be outside an the competitors should all be indoors. just sayin.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oh well im just glad I got into the show


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> im guessing u got outdoors lol


 They put my peice of shit in the parking lot


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> oh well im just glad I got into the show


yup im happy we made it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> They put my peice of shit in the parking lot


was ur bike on the side walk next to the building in 2009


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup im happy we made it


 Same here still trying to get there...mikey when you leaving


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Same here still trying to get there...mikey when you leaving


early Thursday morning


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> k i got my 2nd confirmation but its outdoor and my other one is indoor wat should i do


You to. I got 1 out of 3 reg. indoor. Oh well am going to make the best of it. See you all @ Vegas.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

taking both my bike clown confusion and sugar rush


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wicked95 said:


> You to. I got 1 out of 3 reg. indoor. Oh well am going to make the best of it. See you all @ Vegas.


yup better then not getting in at all


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> was ur bike on the side walk next to the building in 2009


 I just started setting up there, they told me to go by the trees in 2009...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I just started setting up there, they told me to go by the trees in 2009...


 did u


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep... martha was like, "what club u from?"... I said "no club", she was like, "go to the trees then nikka"....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yep... martha was like, "what club u from?"... I said "no club", she was like, "go to the trees then nikka"....


 dam


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> ????


my frame tipped over while i was putting it in the car for the laughlin trip. its at the show now so if you come tomarrow ill show you the damage.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> my frame tipped over while i was putting it in the car for the laughlin trip. its at the show now so if you come tomarrow ill show you the damage.


damn that suck bro what kind damage did u do to ur bike.. ..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> early Thursday morning


be carefull out there. its suposta rain thursday.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> damn that suck bro what kind damage did u do to ur bike.. ..


paint chipped under the tank and on the side of the tank. and theres a few small scuffs on the back. im going to a shop tomarrow after the laughlin show to see if its fixable before vegas.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> paint chipped under the tank and on the side of the tank. and theres a few small scuffs on the back. im going to a shop tomarrow after the laughlin show to see if its fixable before vegas.


 Just throw a pattern there...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Just throw a pattern there...


x2 or a green leafing..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> paint chipped under the tank and on the side of the tank. and theres a few small scuffs on the back. im going to a shop tomarrow after the laughlin show to see if its fixable before vegas.


 if it a custom paint it will be hard to match it up unless u got a extra paint saved ..... i would just put a mural of a dragon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Just throw a pattern there...





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> x2 or a green leafing..





cone_weezy said:


> if it a custom paint it will be hard to match it up unless u got a extra paint saved ..... i would just put a mural of a dragon


after vegas ill be going after murals. till then ill see what my homie tony has up his sleve.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> if it a custom paint it will be hard to match it up unless u got a extra paint saved ..... i would just put a mural of a dragon


 Its the camero lime green w pagan gold kandy over it...I'm thinking striping and leafing... kandy the leaf and you will be good matt...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Its the camero lime green w pagan gold kandy over it...I'm thinking striping and leafing... kandy the leaf and you will be good matt...


Isnt the Camaro green called Synergy green.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill post pics of the damage tomarrow after the show.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lil cherry will have a different look


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> lil cherry will have a different look


:yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Isnt the Camaro green called Synergy green.


 Don't kno maybe, guy at the paint store had the code and made it... ask justin at ADCO he will know justin


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

also going to need ither some chrome flat twisted pedals or a set of show pedals in time for vegas seeing as my right side spear pedal snapped the flock in half...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> my frame tipped over while i was putting it in the car for the laughlin trip. its at the show now so if you come tomarrow ill show you the damage.


:shocked: dammmm that the worst shit that could happen bro hope the damamge are not to big and that you find a way to fix it !!!
good luck homie in the fix up of your bike !!!!


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> lil cherry will have a different look


:thumbsup: Should I be nervous??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: JUSTDEEZ


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

na I wouldnt trip bro just a lil something to try an be on your level


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Got my outdoor confirmation yesterday!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait ill have one bike indoors and one the out doors see u there bullet


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

i was gonna go but for 40 dollars a ticket i say fuck it BTW calo style is hosting another on the 15th i think at vamps called fukk the fallback no entrance fee i think its more of a kick back ill get the flyer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

GOODTIMES 208FINEST WILL BE THERE WITH T4'S PIXIE!!!!! ANYONE WANNA TRADE A INDOOR FOR AN OUTDOOR??? WE HAVE THE OUTDOOR!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

So who are the real contenders for BOTY and TOTY???


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> So who are the real contenders for BOTY and TOTY???


 toty i think lunch money going to take it , boty i think it blue crush wait never mind frankie not showing , i wouldnt know who going for the title. for boty. guess we will have to wait until next sunday


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> toty i think lunch money going to take it , boty i think it blue crush wait never mind frankie not showing , i wouldnt know who going for the title. for boty. guess we will have to wait until next sunday


 Who's all qualified??? I kno azteca, poision, did flash2 ever come out??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who's all qualified??? I kno azteca, poision, did flash2 ever come out??


maybe that 26'' will win it this year


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> maybe that 26'' will win it this year


 Yea he did place second and its a badass bike... my money is still on azteca.. I thought for sure he would've won it last year, with a badass display he should win it easily this year because the bike itself is worth the title..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yea he did place second and its a badass bike... my money is still on azteca.. I thought for sure he would've won it last year, with a badass display he should win it easily this year because the bike itself is worth the title..


he wont be showing this year poison to


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> he wont be showing this year poison to


 For sure or is it one of those ill show up late to snatch the title things?? Hahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> For sure or is it one of those ill show up late to snatch the title things?? Hahaha


yup just talk to them yesterday they wont be there this year


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup just talk to them yesterday they wont be there this year


 Clown confusion it is.... TonyOs pirate bike??? Can that piece of crap take the title??? Hahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Clown confusion it is.... TonyOs pirate bike??? Can that piece of crap take the title??? Hahaha


hellboy can if they let 12'' win the title are that blue 16'' from topdogs bike club


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> For sure or is it one of those ill show up late to snatch the title things?? Hahaha


 lol right! ........ but last yr i thought azteca was going to win but all it needed was a display but lady death had it all to engraving. hydro set up, hardlines running threw the frame .... i just dont see azteca winning last yr it not crazy and high caliber as lady death ...azteca is colorful and detail with sum crazy parts witu no hydro setup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confuison is a mild and sugar rush is a semi


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hell boy, one luv, that lil trike... all 12 inch and all bad ass fuck but I don't think they would let that size win because its far cheaper to build those than a 20.. now unless the field of bikes is just nothing... then the judges would have to give the title to them...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hell boy, one luv, that lil trike... all 12 inch and all bad ass fuck but I don't think they would let that size win because its far cheaper to build those than a 20.. now unless the field of bikes is just nothing... then the judges would have to give the title to them...


 true then if theres now radicals then they will give it to the one that places 1st in full custom


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

How bout the one green bike from legions??? The one they dedicated to their homie... that's a badass bike that would deserve a title


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> How bout the one green bike from legions??? The one they dedicated to their homie... that's a badass bike that would deserve a title


 u talking bout isaac bike "still riding" yeah bike clean alot of details still one of the best semi out there dont know when he will return


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> u talking bout isaac bike "still riding" yeah bike clean alot of details still one of the best semi out there dont know when he will return


so i might have a chance to place in semi huh lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> so i might have a chance to place in semi huh lol


pretty much since he not showing or posion lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

will see who wins cuz the lowrider judge dont know shit thats for sure


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> pretty much since he not showing or posion lol


by the way ur old sprocket looks good on sugar rush


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> will see who wins cuz the lowrider judge dont know shit thats for sure


always hating lol ask if u can be the judge


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> u talking bout isaac bike "still riding" yeah bike clean alot of details still one of the best semi out there dont know when he will return


 Hell yeah that's shits clean...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lol yeah it does to bad i couldnt use it on my frame, that sprocket is thick as hell could kill someone. with that thing lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> lol yeah it does to bad i couldnt use it on my frame, that sprocket is thick as hell could kill someone. with that thing lol


 Pics of said sprocket???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hell boy, one luv, that lil trike... all 12 inch and all bad ass fuck but I don't think they would let that size win because its far cheaper to build those than a 20.. now unless the field of bikes is just nothing... then the judges would have to give the title to them...


 to be honest after seeing what my boy put into hellboy yea there up there with 20inch bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres sugar rush


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> to be honest after seeing what my boy put into hellboy yea there up there with 20inch bikes


 Trust me I kno how much bikes are to build no matter what size, and no disrespect to the 12 inch class but it is cheaper to make a 12 inch than a 20 inch of the same caliber.. its cheaper to engrave, cheaper to plate, parts made murals ect... now I did state if noones even in that caliber, 12 inch or not they should win... and there are some badass 12 inch bikes


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Pics of said sprocket???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> always hating lol ask if u can be the judge


 na im cool bro hes the reason I stop doing lrm shows got into to cruzing way more fun then doing shows


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


 Yep that's the one.... clean....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


>


 How much shipped???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> na im cool bro hes the reason I stop doing lrm shows got into to cruzing way more fun then doing shows


 true that bro dude cant wait we going to have a fun road trip to vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> How much shipped???


not for sale its on sugar rush now


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> not for sale its on sugar rush now


 Hater.... hahaha


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> How much shipped???


clown confusion already brought it along time ago


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

getting the frame for dh worked on as we speak.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be outdoors if u dont see it indoor will be set up next to lil cherry and hell boy


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> getting the frame for dh worked on as we speak.


 Oh shit our first confirmed radical that's showing in vegas...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wish there were more


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> clown confusion will be outdoors if u dont see it indoor will be set up next to lil cherry and hell boy


 Fucking clean....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> wish there were more


 No u don't... you wanna place top three I kno u do!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> true that bro dude cant wait we going to have a fun road trip to vegas


 oh yea bro my bike wouls. hace been a radical but ever since he bacame judge he thinks different thats y after vegas it time to start another you know	all but rimz will be done in nor cal


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No u don't... you wanna place top three I kno u do!


 will see


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> oh yea bro my bike wouls. hace been a radical but ever since he bacame judge he thinks different thats y after vegas it time to start another you know	all but rimz will be done in nor cal


 yup and ill be by ur side all the way


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Oh shit our first confirmed radical that's showing in vegas...


i think victors bike is radical aswell.(devils advocate) unless he put it in full custom.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> oh yea bro my bike wouls. hace been a radical but ever since he bacame judge he thinks different thats y after vegas it time to start another you know all but rimz will be done in nor cal


are you showing the orenge bike alont with the cherry bike?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i think victors bike is radical aswell.(devils advocate) unless he put it in full custom.


its is he is missing alot of points thou


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i think victors bike is radical aswell.(devils advocate) unless he put it in full custom.


 He will be a fool to go back to full custom because there's no rads showing in 20:. Well maybe RollerZ edition or 619 ... their frames are radical but they sometimes get put in full..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> its is he is missing alot of points thou


 He's got a lot of new parts but I kno what u mean... but in a skimpy radical class he might place


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good topic


 You mad bro? Hahaha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> He will be a fool to go back to full custom because there's no rads showing in 20:. Well maybe RollerZ edition or 619 ... their frames are radical but they sometimes get put in full..


well if he stays radical then he will place in first. if no other rads show up then dh could possibly place second. :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> well if he stays radical then he will place in first. if no other rads show up then dh could possibly place second. :thumbsup:


 Well goodluck homie... say whatup when u see me man... I know tonyo wants to talk to you about some stuff so make sure you talk to him at the show...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> clown confusion will be outdoors if u dont see it indoor will be set up next to lil cherry and hell boy


 Save me a spot Mike. My son is outside this year..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> You mad bro? Hahaha


 I'm fuckin pissed!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm fuckin pissed!!!


 Ha I doubt that....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> are you showing the orenge bike alont with the cherry bike?


 yea bro just with a classyer look to it hope you guys like it my focus is my doughters bike an support my boys


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Well goodluck homie... say whatup when u see me man... I know tonyo wants to talk to you about some stuff so make sure you talk to him at the show...


will do for sure. also going o hunt down some hynas for getting dh that attention :x:

i think that will have to do with when i will be sending the last of the money for dh's custom rims. i was going to send the 150 last month but ran into some car problemes which i need to get fixed before thursday. im going to drop danny the 20 to start cads for the wheels. then hopefully after the bills are payed this month or the beganing of next month ill have the 150 to complete the payment needed.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> yea bro just with a classyer look to it hope you guys like it my focus is my doughters bike an support my boys


cant wait to see it. i never realized it untill the other day, but is the frame a huffy?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


>





:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yep that's the one.... clean....



I wish it was going. half of it is in a box right next to me in my kitchen


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yup lol at the time we never thought it was going to be what you see today we figure if we were going to fuck up a frame it was going to be a huffy before a schwinn lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Save me a spot Mike. My son is outside this year..


wat day you coming


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> yup lol at the time we never thought it was going to be what you see today we figure if we were going to fuck up a frame it was going to be a huffy before a schwinn lol


wait he thinks ur taking the huffy bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I wish it was going. half of it is in a box right next to me in my kitchen


 Man buy a socket set, u have 5 days to put it together...haha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> yup lol at the time we never thought it was going to be what you see today we figure if we were going to fuck up a frame it was going to be a huffy before a schwinn lol


thats sick. i usta have one, but i donated it to my friend so he had somthing to do on the weekends. course right now hes on break with it because of some urgent problems with his sisters health.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man buy a socket set, u have 5 days to put it together...haha



what? im not tony-o, i own plenty tools. lol.



i know, i know, sorry tony, im just kidding. lol see you in a few days.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> what? im not tony-o, i own plenty tools. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i know, i know, sorry tony, im just kidding. lol see you in a few days.


you mess up for once lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> what? im not tony-o, i own plenty tools. lol.i know, i know, sorry tony, im just kidding. lol see you in a few days.


 Man TonyO is still mad that people picked Hell Boy for BOTY instead of Pirate bike hahaha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thats sick. i usta have one, but i donated it to my friend so he had somthing to do on the weekends. course right now hes on break with it because of some urgent problems with his sisters health.


 I hear that bro fam before anything are you taking your bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> you mess up for once lol


i know. fuck. proof that i am an idiot. lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man TonyO is still mad that people picked Hell Boy for BOTY instead of Pirate bike hahaha


 hell boy" got my vote sorry tony


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i know. fuck. proof that i am an idiot. lol


lol i for give u bro we curlys member


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

HELL BOY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> I hear that bro fam before anything are you taking your bike


yes sir, ill have it there. then ill be putting aside so i can focus on my blue trike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


 All hail the 2011 LRM BOTY.... voted on by LIL....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i herd natural born winner might show up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i herd natural born winner might show up


 Who?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yes sir, ill have it there. then ill be putting aside so i can focus on my blue trike.


cool cant wait to see it an meet alot of you guy its been 12 years since I took my bike the past few year I went I didnt pay to much attention to the bike cuz I wasnt crazy with the way the bike seen went but im slowly getting back into it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who?


you must be new to the bike game huh


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who?


 that was a bad ass radical for his time I think he will have a good chance if he shows up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> that was a bad ass radical for his time I think he will have a good chance if he shows up


Got any pics of it? :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> you must be new to the bike game huh


 Took off like ten years to raise my kids hahaha.... and I need pics


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Got any pics of it? :dunno:


 X2 and I'm assuming he qualified already this year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Got any pics of it? :dunno:


 give clown a sec im sure he will post a pic


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> give clown a sec im sure he will post a pic


 He prolly fell asleep....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he looking for a pic of it lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a.pic but I cantpost pics from my dam phone for some reason


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I GOT A CELL PIC OF NATURAL BORN....ILL UPLOAD IT RITE NOW...I SAW THIS BIKE ABOUT 3 MONTHS AGO!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> wat day you coming


 I think saturday? Since he is outside..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Fleetangel said:


> I GOT A CELL PIC OF NATURAL BORN....ILL UPLOAD IT RITE NOW...I SAW THIS BIKE ABOUT 3 MONTHS AGO!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> I think saturday? Since he is outside..


 u can set up friday set to just set up ur display next to mine


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


ok ive seen that bike, never knew the name thou... so where did he qualify at?? and yeah that the new front runner... then hell boy...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ok ive seen that bike, never knew the name thou... so where did he qualify at?? and yeah that the new front runner... then hell boy...


 not sure its just a rumor


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so the big question remaining is if he will show :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> not sure its just a rumor


well that bike if qualified would win i think...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> u can set up friday set to just set up ur display next to mine


 Maybe I will go on friday....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 370603


 I remember when Nacho first came out in '96. We go way back.. I haven't talk to him in years...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Natural born winner didnt qualify he just show at the oldies car club show....!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Great topic


x2 it is good topic


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!:machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Maybe I will go on friday....


 ok just call me there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Truely going to be a great show, alot of great builds will be there.. Win or lose hellboy is there for the fun of showing..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


96tein said:


> Truely going to be a great show, alot of great builds will be there.. Win or lose hellboy is there for the fun of showing..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ok just call me there


 I will Mike..


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> So who are the real contenders for BOTY and TOTY???


 Sugar rush looks good.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> heres sugar rush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 tekpatl said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > heres sugar rush
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

outside i go. now the fun begans... trying to get a ez up,the whole bike,suite case,chairs and food in a compact car.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Everyones outside..... that's where the partys gonna be!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Everyones outside..... that's where the partys gonna be!


 is tonyo out side to


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> is tonyo out side to


 Only two are inside... pirate and lunchmoney I think


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


 Now u going for best display???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Now u going for best display???


nope im old school im going for the fun not for the award


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> nope im old school im going for the fun not for the award


 I'm really old school, I go for the girls..... :boink:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I'm really old school, I go for the girls..... :boink:


 lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I'm really old school, I go for the girls..... :boink:


 I agree with you 110%


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a quick question for everyone. Well am heading out to Vegas on Friday and plan to setup on Friday. I got one indoor spot and two outdoor. My question is since thisis my first time going do you guys recommend for me to leave my set up with mybikes on Friday or go Sat. afternoon for the outdoor spots. I know I really don’thave to worry about the indoor one. What do you guys due or recommend since Ihave read that most people have been there done that. Thanks.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wicked95 said:


> I got a quick question for everyone. Well am heading out to Vegas on Friday and plan to setup on Friday. I got one indoor spot and two outdoor. My question is since thisis my first time going do you guys recommend for me to leave my set up with mybikes on Friday or go Sat. afternoon for the outdoor spots. I know I really don’thave to worry about the indoor one. What do you guys due or recommend since Ihave read that most people have been there done that. Thanks.


IF U GOT OUT DOOR AND INDOOR. I WOULD GO SATURDAY MORNING. SO U DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT UR BIKES BEING OUTSIDE FOR 2 DAYS.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I would set up friday but set up your display only so ur spot is saved. Then sat u can set up ur bike are pedal car ask if u can do that thou


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IF U GOT OUT DOOR AND INDOOR. I WOULD GO SATURDAY MORNING. SO U DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT UR BIKES BEING OUTSIDE FOR 2 DAYS.


But would'nt I get like whatever is left over indoor. In other words, might be posible I get stuck with a bad indoor spot?



Clown Confusion said:


> I would set up friday but set up your display only so ur spot is saved. Then sat u can set up ur bike are pedal car ask if u can do that thou


That is kinda what I was planning to do. Just set up if I can due that.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wicked95 said:


> But would'nt I get like whatever is left over indoor. In other words, might be posible I get stuck with a bad indoor spot?
> 
> 
> That is kinda what I was planning to do. Just set up if I can due that.


u can do what clown said. when i went saturday morning i got good indoor spot.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I agree with you 110%


 Now I just gotta ditch the wife... hahaha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol how bout we all take pics for you so you cant get in trouble lol.are you going to be out side or indoors


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> lol how bout we all take pics for you so you cant get in trouble lol.are you going to be out side or indoors


 I'm outdoors... but my plan is just to start setting up indoors and see if anyone notices...hahaha


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone talking about taking group pics after the show or before show start?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> anyone talking about taking group pics after the show or before show start?


Sounds great! Let's do it. We did it 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup will meet up by the lowrider truck


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

what time Mike??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> Sounds great! Let's do it. We did it 2 yrs ago.


 cool im down  last yr i only took pic with bullet one and gilly and joe ray. oh and a blonde hooker on freemont st. lol it was a funny night


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

how bout 1:OO meet at the Lowrider Semi?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> cool im down  last yr i only took pic with bullet one and gilly and joe ray. oh and a blonde hooker on freemont st. lol it was a funny night


 Phone number of said hooker please :boink:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I'm outdoors... but my plan is just to start setting up indoors and see if anyone notices...hahaha


 we were thinking of doing the same lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Phone number of said hooker please :boink:


(570) 801-5190


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

im down to meet at the semi.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> we were thinking of doing the same lol


 member the building is maxed out for the indoor people the might ask for ur confirmation form


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> how bout 1:OO meet at the Lowrider Semi?


 1:00 sounds good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> what time Mike??


 at 1 ill be the one whit the clown doll mahahahaha


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> (570) 801-5190


 That was ur number.... perv....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> member the building is maxed out for the indoor people the might ask for ur confirmation form


 ^^^^Debbie Downer^^^^


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ^^^^Debbie Downer^^^^


ill see u in vegas


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill see u in vegas


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> That was ur number.... perv....


 not my number foo! lol that pedalscraperz hahaha


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> not my number foo! lol that pedalscraperz hahaha


:bowrofl:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ^^^^Debbie Downer^^^^


x2 lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

U stfu b...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lmfao


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> at 1 ill be the one whit the clown doll mahahahaha


 That aint cool Mike why you got to be like that? I think I will stay home I don't want to risk seeing any type of clowns


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> That aint cool Mike why you got to be like that? I think I will stay home I don't want to risk seeing any type of clowns


 what the difference u married to one lol  j/p see yall in 4days


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> what the difference u married to one lol  j/p see yall in 4days


 Hey Hey now he is a Sexy clown though...... 4 days REALLY WOW BABE (LESSTIME) YOU HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO. :ugh: Tell Mike to keep the clowns away!!


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> anyone talking about taking group pics after the show or before show start?


Im down!!


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

7 tekpatl said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > heres sugar rush
> ...


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> na I wouldnt trip bro just a lil something to try an be on your level


haha Im just fuckin around bro!!! I luv lil cherry I told you I was trying to get Mike to sell it to me lol.. I would of doubled what you gave him  just playin bro you know you my ***** and I wouldn't do that!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> Im down!!


X2 at the simi @ 1 pm right????


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

lesstime said:


> X2 at the simi @ 1 pm right????


some one will have to call and remind me lol 

wait what day are we talking about?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> Im down!!


 its a offical!! 1:00pm meet at semi class for group pics !! who ever doesnt show up have to take pic with tonyo lol just playin tony


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> its a offical!! 1:00pm meet at semi class for group pics !! who ever doesnt show up have to take pic with tonyo lol just playin tony


Saturday or Sunday????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sat sunday will be way tomant people imo


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

lesstime said:


> sat sunday will be way tomant people imo


I was thinking Saturday also...

ay Tom just call me and remind me! I will forget.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Hey Hey now he is a Sexy clown though...... 4 days REALLY WOW BABE (LESSTIME) YOU HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO. :ugh: Tell Mike to keep the clowns away!!


 For you I will keep the clown awAy ok ill leave it at home


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> I was thinking Saturday also...
> 
> ay Tom just call me and remind me! I will forget.


pm me your number you always change it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> Saturday or Sunday????


 i say saturday cause sunday going to be busy everyone going to be making their rounds bullshittin with eerybody and forget about the group pic saturday wont be so busy during set up day


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whos setting up friday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so sat at one right


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> haha Im just fuckin around bro!!! I luv lil cherry I told you I was trying to get Mike to sell it to me lol.. I would of doubled what you gave him  just playin bro you know you my ***** and I wouldn't do that!


 lol its cool bro it was a deal I couldnt pass up but it wont look the same this weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

4 MORE DAYS TO VEGAS


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 4 MORE DAYS TO VEGAS


 You better get a move on it you have a ton of stuff to do!!! :thumbsup: I cant wait the time is going by so slow now that I know we have a babysitter


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

make shure u all bring ur EZ ups to put over ur bikes just in case always plan ahead


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> make shure u all bring ur EZ ups to put over ur bikes just in case always plan ahead


I will be bringing ours this way I don't get rained on  thank you for this little detail


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> You better get a move on it you have a ton of stuff to do!!! :thumbsup: I cant wait the time is going by so slow now that I know we have a babysitter


IM ALREADY DONE JUST WAITN FOR GT EDITION TO COME BACK PUT IT TOGETHER. R U GUYS READY


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IM ALREADY DONE JUST WAITN FOR GT EDITION TO COME BACK PUT IT TOGETHER. R U GUYS READY


nope ill be laceing the wheels when am driving down  going to finsh the display tonight i hope waiting on box that will need to be wired and mounted and i have to fig out how amgoing to get all of it in a little buick


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

crapno i have to make room for the ezup


Clown Confusion said:


> make shure u all bring ur EZ ups to put over ur bikes just in case always plan ahead


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IM ALREADY DONE JUST WAITN FOR GT EDITION TO COME BACK PUT IT TOGETHER. R U GUYS READY


 we are FAR from ready I have to get packed thomas has to get everything together and make sure it all works and try to fit everything in my tiny ass car


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lesstime said:


> nope ill be laceing the wheels when am driving down  going to finsh the display tonight i hope waiting on box that will need to be wired and mounted and i have to fig out how amgoing to get all of it in a little buick


you can do it thomas. :thumbsup:

i fit a ez up,three large camping chairs,my full bike,a small suite case and a bike pump into this


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill make it fit one way or another even if wify has to sit on the roof or lay in the trunk


PASSIONATE63 said:


> you can do it thomas. :thumbsup:
> 
> i fit a ez up,three large camping chairs,my full bike,a small suite case and a bike pump into this
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> nope ill be laceing the wheels when am driving down  going to finsh the display tonight i hope waiting on box that will need to be wired and mounted and i have to fig out how amgoing to get all of it in a little buick


U BE ABLE TO DO IT. PUT THE BOX IN THE BACK SEAT WITH UR SUITCASE IN THE TRUNK AND UR BIKE FRAME IN THE FRONT SEAT AND TIE UR WIFEY ON TOP OF THE ROOF .LMAO.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

lesstime said:


> ill make it fit one way or another even if wify has to sit on the roof or lay in the trunk


 :twak: If that is the case babe I will drive and you can sit on the roof of the car or in the trunk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> we are FAR from ready I have to get packed thomas has to get everything together and make sure it all works and try to fit everything in my tiny ass car


U GUYS CAN DO IT. I FIT 3 BIKES IN MY CAMARO AND MY DAUGHTER AND MY BABY MOMMA IN THE CAR.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U BE ABLE TO DO IT. PUT THE BOX IN THE BACK SEAT WITH UR SUITCASE IN THE TRUNK AND UR BIKE FRAME IN THE FRONT SEAT AND TIE UR WIFEY ON TOP OF THE ROOF .LMAO.


 WTF???????:nono:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U BE ABLE TO DO IT. PUT THE BOX IN THE BACK SEAT WITH UR SUITCASE IN THE TRUNK AND UR BIKE FRAME IN THE FRONT SEAT AND TIE UR WIFEY ON TOP OF THE ROOF .LMAO.


box, 3 wheel kit ,bike ,display ,suitcase for the wife ,and a walmart bag with as many changes i can fit, ezup ,chairs food for the way and the list goes on


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Dont forget my make up bag


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THANG U GUYS SOUND LIKE U BRINGING THE WHOLE HOUSE WITH U .


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U BE ABLE TO DO IT. PUT THE BOX IN THE BACK SEAT WITH UR SUITCASE IN THE TRUNK AND UR BIKE FRAME IN THE FRONT SEAT AND TIE UR WIFEY ON TOP OF THE ROOF .LMAO.


if he does that the wife might put him in the dog house and the dog in his bed.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lesstime said:


> box, 3 wheel kit ,bike ,display ,suitcase for the wife ,and a walmart bag with as many changes i can fit, ezup ,chairs food for the way and the list goes on


 what happen to your van? .... tie the wifey to the bumper more space less blah blah blah!! lol ...... or just come solo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

if any one who paid pre reg an aint going I buy your spot asap please let me know


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> what happen to your van? .... tie the wifey to the bumper more space less blah blah blah!! lol ...... or just come solo


van needs tires and tune up or i would use it and i wouldnt have to get a hotel just fold the back seat down lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Cone weezy he would not be able to go solo to Vegas!!!! and babe I would not drive with you to Vegas in the van!!!! Check out our Newest Member Little Hector tell me what you think


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

we been meeting up on sundays during the show for years without a problem. why change things now?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> we been meeting up on sundays during the show for years without a problem. why change things now?


cuz you mess up lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> cuz you mess up lol


fine. i dont want to be in no stupid picture.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> fine. i dont want to be in no stupid picture.


lol yes u do


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> we been meeting up on sundays during the show for years without a problem. why change things now?


x2X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

theres a small problem with meeting at one on sat. i hear that no one can go in and set up till one. so alot of us will still be in the parking lot trying to get in and set up. :|


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Its always been on a sunday so sunday at 1


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sun at one


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

okay i guess it sunday at one! happy danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> okay i guess it sunday at one! happy danny


dont make me leave you here


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> dont make me leave you here


  i better be nice  u do have my ticket lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone got a spot open if there not going


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> anyone got a spot open if there not going


 I might homie but ofcourse its outdoor... pm me if ur intrested


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I might homie but ofcourse its outdoor... pm me if ur intrested


 bro I would be so greatful if you could get me a spot im happy were ever it is bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> fine. i dont want to be in no stupid picture.


 I was hopeing to be next to u for the pic


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone got extra wrist bands? I need 2!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Someone text me Sunday to remind me about the LIL group photo so I can stand there and put bunny ears behind JustDeez  520-227-9785


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

TonyO said:


> Someone text me Sunday to remind me about the LIL group photo so I can stand there and put bunny ears behind JustDeez  520-227-9785


 Make.sure u take your CROWN.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Someone text me Sunday to remind me about the LIL group photo so I can stand there and put bunny ears behind JustDeez  520-227-9785


 To prank call or not that is the question :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Someone text me Sunday to remind me about the LIL group photo so I can stand there and put bunny ears behind JustDeez  520-227-9785


 Always trying to stand behind another dude. No ****?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WHO EVER LEAVING TOMOROW OR FRIDAY HAVE A SAFE DRIVE.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHO EVER LEAVING TOMOROW OR FRIDAY HAVE A SAFE DRIVE.



x2 :thumbsup: be safe everybody and see you in Sin City!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHO EVER LEAVING TOMOROW OR FRIDAY HAVE A SAFE DRIVE.





E.C. ROLO said:


> x2 :thumbsup: be safe everybody and see you in Sin City!!!


x3. got heavy winds here in town.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

who want one!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> who want one!


 I deiffinatley don whats the biggest size you got..!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

elspock84 said:


> To prank call or not that is the question :scrutinize:


I have a call blocker to prevent private and unknown calls so if you prank me it better be with your real numba playa :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Now I just gotta ditch the wife... hahaha


I dont think the blow up doll would mind *****


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> what? im not tony-o, i own plenty tools. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i know, i know, sorry tony, im just kidding. lol see you in a few days.


You betta believe it playa :guns:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Clown confusion it is.... TonyOs pirate bike??? Can that piece of crap take the title??? Hahaha


Thats ok everybody can sleep on my new parts I'm busting out this year. Continental kit with a 3rd pirate coin wheel and stacked skull faces now, goose neck of the year, handlebars of the year, new steering wheel. its on this year for Pirate bike. Plus not to mention the banner backdrops going on Lunch Money and Pirate bike with the magazine article writeups. Waz up ******


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I didnt know they had an individual tittle for parts


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just leaving sac right now


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

DAM DIS FUXKN BITES I WAS GUNA GO BUT MY RIDE
FLAKED OUT SO FUKN PISSES


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so we barly made it out of sac an the tranny just went out


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

damm das sum fukn luck ey but u got time dnt stress out goodluck homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

furby714 said:


> damm das sum fukn luck ey but u got time dnt stress out goodluck homie


thanks bro will be cool now got a plan B in affect right now


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

orale das guud to hear dam bit i didnt have ne luck getn a ride frm orange county to vegas still got one hope left r


CE 707 said:


> thanks bro will be cool now got a plan B in affect right now


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

furby714 said:


> orale das guud to hear dam bit i didnt have ne luck getn a ride frm orange county to vegas still got one hope left r


 a bro just think positive goodluck an I hope u make it bro


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Carnales Unidos *__In The House_...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

*3 MORE DAYS!*


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

tnx bro will do


CE 707 said:


> a bro just think positive goodluck an I hope u make it bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> so we barly made it out of sac an the tranny just went out


 DAM THE SUCKS HOPE YOU GUYS FIND ANOTHER RIDE :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

wa


HOTSHOT956 said:


> DAM THE SUCKS HOPE YOU GUYS FIND ANOTHER RIDE :yes:


 yea we solved in an hour back on the road in 3hours will are almost half way there


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> wa yea we solved in an hour back on the road in 3hours will are almost half way there


 Shit makes me scared to drive now... TonyO had a broken serpentine belt, he's stuck in kingman.... something weird going on....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck bro I had a gut feeling bro for the past few days somthing was going to happen an it did that was the crazy part bro I hope he can get it fixed you guys drive safe


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> wa yea we solved in an hour back on the road in 3hours will are almost half way there


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Shit makes me scared to drive now... TonyO had a broken serpentine belt, he's stuck in kingman.... something weird going on....


funny if he would of broken down a few hours earlyer we might of been able to help... but we left at 9:00 so we are already in vegas at the hotel.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO WILL NOT BE THERE. DISPLAY NOT READY.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

we just made it to	vegas


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn looks like everyone got their bikes ready but forgot about da rides :banghead: hope all yaw make it safely! Be safe on yaw drives out there.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

you wanna know whats fucked up, I forgot my continental kit that goes to my bike.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> you wanna know whats fucked up, I forgot my continental kit that goes to my bike.


IS ANYONE AT UR PAD???? IF SO CALL DAVID N ASK HIM IF HE COULD PICK IT UP BRO!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> you wanna know whats fucked up, I forgot my continental kit that goes to my bike.


 Danny,I'm 2 miles from you. I can pick it up today......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ ON IT'S WAY!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Prayers go out to everyone going out to Vegas....
Please be safe.:happysad:


Here go the first pic's of AZ going to the show!
Alittle dark but it is a cell phone and it's night still...:tongue:



















UNITED....
WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE NATION WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!
5 CHAPTER IN ATTENDENCE!!!!! :wave:









_


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Honor Roll is ready to go.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

DVS said:


> Honor Roll is ready to go.


damn that is a nice ass trike


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill be cruising around a little tomarrow and will be assembling my bike there. hope to see yall out.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Who needs registrations txt me have extras txt me 8058242326


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

See everyone sunday!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

After waiting about 4 hours in the indoor line yestarday it was all worth it. Got all my sons toys inside the building. See everyone on Sunday. Whoever is on there way travel safe.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gothams finest from thee impressions should be in the house already with top dogs GL you guys


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is that ture there only letting 7 bikes indoors? Bullshit n f up if u ask me. Im go n take my stingray n try to get some baller to buy it  and my display for of nos n og schwinn parts so take money lol peace


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ill post some more tonight


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics! thanx for postin them up


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Good pic mike.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SOME GOOD PICS.:thumbsup: SO WHO GONNA GET BIKE AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got back to the hotel. Can't wait to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Team Cali in full effect in Vegas!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!! _:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup everyone getting in ther shower to hit the show nice meeting some of yall danny,wezzy ,matt, dvs , at set up stop by T4's pixie and say whats up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

headed out to the show see you guys there...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

lesstime said:


> sup everyone getting in ther shower to hit the show nice meeting some of yall danny,wezzy ,matt, dvs , at set up stop by T4's pixie and say whats up


 See you next time Thomas.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> damn that is a nice ass trike


 X2, bike looks very nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who won bike an trike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

One love got bike of the year and tonyo got trike of the year


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

It was a great show... great meeting you guys and we will meet up again next year!! Have a safe drive back!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats to john an tonyo for there win it was cool meeting you an tonyo to bro have a safe trip home everyone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just got done unloading the car nice meeting and seeing ya see ya next year if not sooner


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats to everyone who places and everyone that didnt keep up the good work they all looking good


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Who got 1st and 2nd semi??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Who got 1st and 2nd semi??


1st brown sugar
2nd GT EDITION


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

And who got 3rd in semi


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dark angel 2011 said:


> And who got 3rd in semi


SUGAR RUSH..


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Good comp in vegas for semi class... congrats to all the winners


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

The Roadrunner got 4th in semi....lol


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> The Roadrunner got 4th in semi....lol


 Congrats homie....those handle bars are hekka tight


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up Peeps :wave: It was great meeting everyone at the show. Congrats to all the winners and I hope to see everyone again next year. Anyone got the LIL pic posted up yet?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hno::run::around::werd:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

any one got pic of no love?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 1st brown sugar
> 2nd GT EDITION


how is brown sugar a semi thou


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SEMI CLASS WINNERS

1st









2nd









3rd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> how is brown sugar a semi thou


I THOUGHT IT WAS MILD AND SOME PEOPLE SAID IT WAS FULL. BUT ITS ALL GOOD WIN OR LOOSE I STILL HAD FUN.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS MILD AND SOME PEOPLE SAID IT WAS FULL. BUT ITS ALL GOOD WIN OR LOOSE I STILL HAD FUN.


yup i had hella fun


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats to all the winners placing in Vegas means a lot..........


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> how is brown sugar a semi thou


 Looks like a mild to me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

lesstime said:


>


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mike do that for all class's good idea 


Clown Confusion said:


> SEMI CLASS WINNERS
> 
> 1st
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MILD CLASS WINNERS

1st










2nd










3rd


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

do the 12" bikes have there classes like others or all 12" together?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> do the 12" bikes have there classes like others or all 12" together?


i dont know who place in those classes


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> i dont know who place in those classes


congrats on your 2 wins!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> do the 12" bikes have there classes like others or all 12" together?


 My son got 1st-semi


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PINK86REGAL said:


> do the 12" bikes have there classes like others or all 12" together?


They normally don't but since there were so many bad ass 12" bikes out there they made the exception at this show and broke it down into different categories. Lil Devil won 12" Semi 3rd place and Twilight won 3rd place 12" Full custom I think.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ok kool congrats! yea thats what i was asking.. if the 12" bikes have street,mild,semi and radical classes?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

TonyO said:


> They normally don't but since there were so many bad ass 12" bikes out there they made the exception at this show and broke it down into different categories. Lil Devil won 12" Semi 3rd place and Twilight won 3rd place 12" Full custom I think.


nice!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

There was actually alot more 12" bikes then I thought when they did the awards... Great builds by everyone glad I had the chance to compete against some heavy hitters.....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> There was actually alot more 12" bikes then I thought when they did the awards... Great builds by everyone glad I had the chance to compete against some heavy hitters.....


 whats up man. it was nice meeting u and chatting with u at the show your bike was badass glad i got to see it in person. mad props on the wheels


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

POISON 831 said:


> Looks like a mild to me


it has the front tank then they replaced the center pipe...which makes two mods!

Major Bike/Trike Modifications*:* Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> it has the front tank then they replaced the center pipe...which makes two mods!
> 
> Major Bike/Trike Modifications*:* Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
> custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc


 then that make clown confusion a semi to tanks and 2 minors huh


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> then that make clown confusion a semi to tanks and 2 minors huh


UR RIGHT!....BUT I GUESS THEY FOCUSED ON THE MAJOR MODS...ITS WEIRD CUZ I DONT KNOW IF U REMEMBER "QUEEN OF THE STREETS" THAT BIKE WAS ALWAYS CATEGORIZED UNDER SEMI BUT WHEN IT GOT ALL THE CUSTOM PARTS THEY BUMPED IT UP TO FULL CUSTOM


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> UR RIGHT!....BUT I GUESS THEY FOCUSED ON THE MAJOR MODS...ITS WEIRD CUZ I DONT KNOW IF U REMEMBER "QUEEN OF THE STREETS" THAT BIKE WAS ALWAYS CATEGORIZED UNDER SEMI BUT WHEN IT GOT ALL THE CUSTOM PARTS THEY BUMPED IT UP TO FULL CUSTOM


yup but when clown comes back out it will be a real mild


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup but when clown comes back out it will be a real mild


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the judge never competed in the shows his dad is a judge an thats how he got the job woodland hellboy was radical to weeks later at the super show same judge put him full im happy my boy won just wondering


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> Looks like a mild to me


I NO NOW ITS A SEMI CAUSE THEY BUMBED ME UP BUT 2012 IS COMING RADICAL FRAME IN THE WORKS,FIRST TWO WHEELER WIRERLESS HYDRO SET UP I SEEN' WATCH OUT 4 THE MAJESTICS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> the judge never competed in the shows his dad is a judge an thats how he got the job woodland hellboy was radical to weeks later at the super show same judge put him full im happy my boy won just wondering


yup thats all that matters it is wat it is


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

BIG AL 310 said:


> I NO NOW ITS A SEMI CAUSE THEY BUMBED ME UP BUT 2012 IS COMING RADICAL FRAME IN THE WORKS,FIRST TWO WHEELER WIRERLESS HYDRO SET UP I SEEN' WATCH OUT 4 THE MAJESTICS


that a nice bike bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MY 2 BIKE CLOWN CONFUSION AND SUGAR RUSH BOTH PLACE 3RD IN THERE CLASS


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Whats up Peeps :wave: It was great meeting everyone at the show. Congrats to all the winners and I hope to see everyone again next year. Anyone got the LIL pic posted up yet?


GOOD TO MEET U TONYO CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PARTS KEEP ME POSTED THANKS


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

BIG AL 310 said:


> I NO NOW ITS A SEMI CAUSE THEY BUMBED ME UP BUT 2012 IS COMING RADICAL FRAME IN THE WORKS,FIRST TWO WHEELER WIRERLESS HYDRO SET UP I SEEN' WATCH OUT 4 THE MAJESTICS


There was a Raider themed bike a few years ago that had a wireless air ride setup. One of our bikes is getting one soon too.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

DVS said:


> There was a Raider themed bike a few years ago that had a wireless air ride setup. One of our bikes is getting one soon too.


DAM IT ONE SHOW AN SOMEONE IS SWOPING IT UP ALREADY, I THINK THAT RAIDER BIKE HAD ACTURATORS


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> that a nice bike bro


THANKS BRO, YOURS IS BAD TOO:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

"Lil Felix" 1st Place Street Custom 12inch


----------

